# aoa,



## shela naqvi (Feb 5, 2013)

dears i want to ask that i came in 2009 in work visa in dubai when i give blood for medical i become unfit by hep b, positive. and they put black list to me then i return back to my country. but aftr treatment i perform PCR blood test that is negative. HBsAg is still shows positive, but doctr sy me that im nw fit for any job i hv no more hep b virus. nw wht can i do to remove the bann.


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey,

Thats's really a bad situation but however it is surely possible to remove band (all-legal) 

You can do following 

1) get someone here who is already living here and can help you by running different govt. offices

2) contact Dubai Health Authority via their website ( www.dha.gov.ae ) and explain the matter to them. You should have your recent medical reports so you can scan and email if necessary. 

Wish you good luck and i hope you come back and start here and also please if you need hp you can keep on posting here and i am sure you will get replies from other members too. Stay in touch here.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

This board is for all emirates in UAE except Dubai.


----------

